# Bonfire night 2013



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Evening all

We are coming over for a few weeks and was wandering if there are any firework displays in the paphos area for Bonfire night ??

Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never come across any in Paphos but there is usually a really good display at Happy valley beach at Episkopi garrison. Anyone is welcome to go to it and there is music and hot food stalls. A very good night with fantastic fireworks displays.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The Bonfire and Fireworks is being held on Saturday 2nd November from 5.15pm, at Lemmings Beach, Happy Valley, Episkopi.

Pete


----------

